# Overnight Stay Before Jacksonville Fl



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Looking for suggestion for an overnight stay before Jacksonville Fl. Probably in GA.







Would like to be close to 95 easy off and on. This is on the way to the Topsail rally







Can't wait!!!!!!!!

Thanks Swanny


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I would stay at Blythe Island Regional Park (Glynn County) Brunswick, GA. It is about 5 miles from 1-95 and easy to get into and out of. It is at exit 29 or 32(?). Here is the link: Blythe Island Campground

Fort Clinch is before Jacksonville, but not easy on/easy off.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

It does not get any easier than this Place Country Oaks ........maybe about 1/2 -1 mile off of 95, Easy in easy out, same with fuel.

Clean nice place....you feel like you are much further off the high way then you actually are!!!

Great Owners!!!! Very Nice......I would definitely stay there again!!!! I left her with some of my Green Reusable grocery bags!! See if she is using them if you stop.

last exit before Florida..............We liked it there!!! We will definitely use it again!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

and in December they had a Good Sam Discount as well..........i believe like 35.00 or there abouts.......


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> I would stay at Blythe Island Regional Park (Glynn County) Brunswick, GA. It is about 5 miles from 1-95 and easy to get into and out of. It is at exit 29 or 32(?). Here is the link: Blythe Island Campground
> 
> Fort Clinch is before Jacksonville, but not easy on/easy off.


x2


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

clarkely said:


> It does not get any easier than this Place Country Oaks ........maybe about 1/2 -1 mile off of 95, Easy in easy out, same with fuel.
> 
> Clean nice place....you feel like you are much further off the high way then you actually are!!!
> 
> ...


They are a "Mom & Pop" type place........and their website is basic............i figured I would show you a map of where they are at..........shows how close to 95 and the border..........


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We stayed at a truck stop. The price was right and we had a good breakfast. Yeah, im cheap but I cant see spending 25 to 35 or more bucks for 1 nights sleep. If I had a generator I would never camp at a campground on the road.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We stayed at a KOA at Exit 33 in SC, Point South KOA is the name. It is close to the I95 and very easy to get into and out of. And they deliver pizza right to your camper if you want!!!!

Gary


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

swanny said:


> Looking for suggestion for an overnight stay before Jacksonville Fl. Probably in GA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swanny,
If you are just looking for a place to stop with no thrills, the Pooler, GA Camping World has power connections and a single dump just in front of the store. It doesn't seem to be a bad area and there is always overnight guest so I personally would have no concerns about staying there . It is closer to SC than FL. Its at exit 102 and less than a 1/4 mile off 95. I live close so let me know if I can help.

Michael


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> We stayed at a truck stop. The price was right and we had a good breakfast. Yeah, im cheap but I cant see spending 25 to 35 or more bucks for 1 nights sleep. If I had a generator I would never camp at a campground on the road.


I'm with you chief, unfortunately the DW is not. We joined Coast to Coast to provide her with the comfort/security she desires.

I would love to boondock all the time, and I have a generator. Only bad part is that it is a loud construction grade type thing. With it running I think I need an extrication tool in my hand! 

Paul


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> We stayed at a KOA at Exit 33 in SC, Point South KOA is the name. It is close to the I95 and very easy to get into and out of. And they deliver pizza right to your camper if you want!!!!
> 
> Gary


We have stayed right across the street at the other campground, its an RPI park and cost us 12$ a night. We even stayed for 10 days when we went to Charleston. They are both decent for a overnight stay. Thier is a KOA at the Richmond hill GA exit, about a 1/4 mile past the truck stop on the left. Stayed their too but KOA ( kash on arrival) is a little too pricey for me. My next camper will be a 5er and will have a generator somewhere ( truck bed or built into the camper). Your options are endless but try to make a reservation, what I have seen they fill up with overnighters.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> We stayed at a truck stop. The price was right and we had a good breakfast. Yeah, im cheap but I cant see spending 25 to 35 or more bucks for 1 nights sleep. If I had a generator I would never camp at a campground on the road.


I voted for a parking lot...............wife said No......(we did have time to burn, ahead of check in) she wanted somewhere where the kids could stretch .and ride their bikes...........I told her they could in a parking lot







and would have fun avoiding the cars







She doesn't find me funny.............


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Nevermind


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

It's funny, it seem most DW don't like blacktop. I mentioned we could save alittle money at wal mart, cracker barrel and truck stops. The only response I get is a stare. Come to find out that's more than just NO.









I would like to thank everybody for their help. It really helped us out. That's why this site and people who share info are awesome. By the way for our last stop before Topsail will be Blythe Island CG

thank again, swanny


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Darlene. I do have the book it is awesome. I was told by Lamar to ask you about the roads you travel to Florida. Topsail

thanks again, swanny


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm glad you chose Blythe Island, it is nice. Don't worry about the reviews online that say the roads are horrible, they were pot holes but they graded the roads before we left at Spring Break, and I think it is a routine they have, they have the equipment on site. Who knows, you may go back on the way home and spend a day or two.


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

By the way for our last stop before Topsail will be Blythe Island CG

thank again, swanny
[/quote]

Interesting, I had no idea that CG existed. Thanks for the new info. Be careful as that part of 95 is under heavy construction. No big deal if you watch out for the other guy. My brother went to Disney from NC a few weeks back and that area cost him 2 hours. I have been through there 5 times in the last few weeks (work) and was slowed a little but no real problems. I typically dont go further South than Brunswick, so I have no info on that area. Last year on the way to Topsail I run 82-84 through Valdosta, GA and caught I-10 just south of Madison, FL. I will probably do the same this year. It cuts about 33 miles so no big deal but its a nice easy drive most of the way. A few small towns but mostly a divided 4 lane with little traffic. I drive it for work so Im just used to it. Have a safe trip.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

If it weren't for an Outbacker I wouldn't have known about that campground either. It is just West of Brunswick.


----------

